# Preaching Through Esther



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 24, 2011)

Has any of the Pastors on the PB (or pewsitters heard) preached through Esther? I'd be interested how you did so, etc...


----------



## fredtgreco (May 24, 2011)

I did. When I get to the office later I will send you an email with some materials.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Marrow Man (May 24, 2011)

No, but I preached a sermon on chapter 4 (Mordecai's plea and Esther's intercession for her people) a couple of years ago. Lots of gospel there.


----------



## sastark (May 24, 2011)

Ben, Kent preached through Esther a couple of years ago. I'm sure you could contact him for info. The sermons can be found here: Sermon Network - Communion Presbyterian Church : Senior Pastor Kent Moorlach - Irvine, CA


----------



## Poimen (May 24, 2011)

Yes I did. I preached 8 sermons with one on each chapter from 1-8 and then two more divided by 9:1-16 & 9:17-10:13.

If you have any more (specific) questions, please let me know.


----------

